# Mini Teich (e) 2.0 Beta



## Krümel74 (31. März 2017)

Moin zusammen,
da so schönes Wetter ist und meine Heeresführung uns erlaubt hat den Mini Teich zu vergrößern, durfte ich einen 2. anlegen.
Da es sich aber anbot die beiden zu verbinden und einen größeren Umwälzkreislauf zu basteln, wollt ich es auch tun...


----------



## Krümel74 (31. März 2017)

Hier ein paar Bilder   

Da ich aber eine Verbindung zwischen den Teichen haben will, musste eine (vorläufige) Lösung ohne viel Euronen her...
Einfach ein Stück 1" Schlauch als Brücke über die Ränder gelegt, angesaugt (Igittt) und es läuft!
     

Und ja, es sind immer noch die Ringelschläuche vom letzten Jahr...
Aber es sind auch 2 Pumpen im Einsatz:
1. für die Amphore 
Die war auch schon im letzten Jahr im kleinen Teich.
2. für den Wasserfall
 
Jetzt nervt mich nur noch das Sauggeräusch vom Ablauf... Jemand eine Idee, wie das weggeht?
 Hab schon ein Stück Schlauch reingesteckt, dann ist das Geräscuh nicht ganz so laut!


----------



## Krümel74 (31. März 2017)

Hier ein paar schöne Impressoinen


----------



## Krümel74 (1. Apr. 2017)

Kurze Zwischenfrage:
Kann ich beim "großen" Kübel irgenwas an Tieren einsetzen? (Außer __ Schnecken...) Oder reicht das immer noch nicht?


----------



## Krümel74 (6. Apr. 2017)

Und weiter geht es:
  2 Abläufe mit 5/4 " und nur die große Pumpe für den Wasserfall und die Amphore...
  Noch ein bisschen leer... (vielleicht eine Seerose rein?)
  Und die Schwimminsel hierhin...


----------



## Erin (6. Apr. 2017)

Krümel74 schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage:
> Kann ich beim "großen" Kübel irgenwas an Tieren einsetzen? (Außer __ Schnecken...) Oder reicht das immer noch nicht?



Du könntest es mit Red Fire Garnelen versuchen, aber die müsstest du im Winter reinholen und ob du viel von ihnen siehst, ist fraglich...Guppies hab ich auch schon gesehen, die müssten dann aber ebenfalls rein.


----------



## Krümel74 (6. Apr. 2017)

Da hat sich doch glatt etwas an den Teich geschlichen:
Kann mir jemand bei der Artenbestimmung helfen?
  

PS: An Garnelen hatte ich auch gedacht, aber die wieder einfangen.......
Ich guck mal weiter nach Möglichkeiten.... oder meine Schatzmeisterin gibt die Mittel für einen "richtigen" Teich frei!?!


----------



## Krümel74 (5. Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
heute gibt es mal ein paar neue Fotos...
  Wurde in einem "bekannten" Discounter "Nord" verkauft und mein Schwiegerpapa war so nett und hat uns welche geschenkt!

    Der Inahlt sieht in beiden Paketen gleich aus:

    Ein Sack mit gepresster "Krümelkacke" oder ist es doch Erde???
                                             Ein Sack mit bißchen Kies.
                                             Eine Düngerkugelnstange...
                                             Und natürlich der "Keimling" eingebetet in __ Moos oder sowas...

  Zuerst die gepresste Erde und darauf den Kies, mittendrin die Keimlinge (den Dünger irgendwie daneben eingegraben)
                                       (Insgesamt war es zuwenig Erde und oder Kies, die Körbe sind gerademal halb voll!!!)

  Und nachdem ich erstmal alles eingesetzt hab, trübt das Wasser so vor sich hin.

Es bleibt ab zu warten, was daraus wird.
Und wenn es klappt (oder auch nicht...) gibt es ein Update!


----------



## pema (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo Markus,
bei dem Discounter habe ich auch eingekauft. __ Hechtkraut. Für den Preis zwei kräftige und schon ausgetriebene Rhizomstücke. Allerdings habe ich sie ohne Pflanzkorb in den Mini gesetzt. Einfach nur in das Lehmsubstrat gedrückt und mit einem kleinen Stein beschwert...sonst ist ja das ganze Becken nachher nur voll mit Plastik. Hast du nicht schon eine __ Iris in der Tonne stehen? Die können ja ziemlich groß werden. Und die Seerose - so schön sie auch aussehen mag - wird sicherlich zu groß für deinen Mini werden. Nach ein paar Wochen siehst du überhaupt kein Wasser mehr...nur noch Seerosenblätter. Da wäre eine Kleinsorte besser.
Zu einem möglichen Besatz ist ja schon etwas gesagt worden. Da du das Wasser ja mit Hilfe einer Pumpe bewegst, würden die Garnelen sehr schnell in deiner Pumpe verschwinden - ohne speziellen Ansaugschutz. Wenn es unbedingt Fische sein sollen, würden mir noch __ Stichlinge einfallen. Allerdings muss dafür dein Teich tief genug sein, um ein durchfrieren im Winter zu verhindern und da Stichlinge recht aggressive Revierbesitzer sind und sich wohl gut vermehren, wird es bald Ärger unter den Männchen geben auf zu engem Raum. Außerdem sind sie wohl ziemlich räuberisch und fressen alles, was sich vielleicht bei dir von alleine ansiedeln möchte. Libellenlarven etc. genau so wie Kaulquappen oder Molchlarven.
Alles in allem würde ich die Tonne wirklich ohne Besatz lassen...der kommt nämlich schon von alleine.
petra


----------



## Krümel74 (5. Mai 2017)

Hallöschen,
tja, das Thema "Tiere im Teich" hab ich bei den Kübeln ad acta gelegt.
Die "kleine" Pflanze ist auch im Körbchen und unten in den Kübeln ist kein "Substrat" oder ähnliches...
Mit Seerosen kenne ich mich nicht aus, deshalb hab ich die auch eingepflanzt. Und wenn wir nur noch Seerose sehen und keinen Grund, ist das ja auch nicht schlimm. Im eckigen Kübel kann ja auch was gepflanzt werden.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Mai 2017)

Krümel74 schrieb:


> Und nachdem ich erstmal alles eingesetzt hab, trübt das Wasser so vor sich hin.
> 
> Es bleibt ab zu warten, was daraus wird.
> Und wenn es klappt (oder auch nicht...) gibt es ein Update!


Seerose könnte klappen, bei der __ Iris wird das so nix. Die müsste erst mal auf Höhe des Wasserspiegels gesetzt werden....ggf kann die Später ...nächstes Jahr ... tiefer.
Da muss zu mindestens das Grün (in deinem Fall gelb) aus dem Wasser schauen.


----------



## docjake (7. Mai 2017)

Hi Markus,

Deine Entscheidung, keine Fische zu halten ist vernünftig. Seitens Ansauggeräusch: verlege das Ansaugrohr unter die Wasseroberfläche, dann ist Ruh.

Grüssle

Jürgen


----------



## Krümel74 (7. Mai 2017)

Hallöschen zusammen,
die __ Iris lugt jetzt etwas außm Wasser. Und das Problem mit dem Ansauggeräusch hat sich mit dem 2. Abfluß erledigt!


----------



## docjake (9. Mai 2017)

Krümel74 schrieb:


> Da hat sich doch glatt etwas an den Teich geschlichen:
> Kann mir jemand bei der Artenbestimmung helfen?
> Anhang anzeigen 180007
> 
> ...


----------



## docjake (9. Mai 2017)

Hallo Markus,

Garnelen würde ich lassen. Ich habe 30 RedFire in einem 60 Liter Aquarium und von denen siehst Du gar nix. In einem Teich echt sinnlos, genau wie Guppies. Dann halte Dir lieber ein paar Groupies. 

Grüssle Jürgen


----------



## Krümel74 (9. Mai 2017)

docjake schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> Dann halte Dir lieber ein paar Groupies.
> 
> Grüssle Jürgen


Gute Idee! Haste noch welche über???


----------



## docjake (9. Mai 2017)

Krümel74 schrieb:


> Gute Idee! Haste noch welche über???



Grade Frische gesetzt, die müssen noch wachsen, so 18 bis 25 Jahre....


----------

